# Solemn ceremonies of remembrance



## aedrasteia (Apr 20, 2018)

especially for Tez and our British friends and colleagues.

This Stunning Memorial to Britain's WWI Soldiers Makes Its Final Appearance      |     Travel | Smithsonian

my father was born in 1908 - hard to believe, I know. He grew up in the shadow of the Great War, the first war engulfing much of the world. He knew the history, the battles, the devastation. He knew the songs and taught them to me. I've come to see he was right: that the reverberations from that conflict continue today: the "middle" east; European recovery; the dissolution of the British empire; the economic reverberations affecting the US; Chinese and Russian transformation and more.

The commemoration of that shock merits close attention, despite the distractions of contemporary events. For me, the modern world begins with this unimaginable time.

Solemn ceremonies of remembrance seem the bare minimum.


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2018)

I enjoyed looking at that, hadn't seen or heard of it before. My dad fought in WW1, he was born in 1888.


----------

